# Shama represents!



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Today, we went to Woofstock in Linden Hills, a neighborhood in Minneapolis. Just for fun, I entered Shama in the "Amazing and Average Dog Trick Contest." I figured I would ask her to sit pretty, and if she failed to perform, I would just claim that her trick was looking pretty! I was pleased that I was able to get her to sit pretty three times, holding the pose for a little while the second time. (I had her do it three times to be sure the judge got a good look, even though I didn't know where the judge was.) There were about 12-15 dogs in the contest. The third-place dog was a costumed beagle who jumped through a hoop. The second-place dog was a poodle whose jacket had been dyed purple with a white collar. The first-place dog was, to our amazement, Shama! Later, I commented to the judge that I couldn't believe Shama had won, and she said something like, "Well she sits pretty, and she's such a pretty dog." (Sometimes it's unfortunate when looks trump talent, but today I didn't mind . . .) Looking back, I wish I had grabbed the mike and said, "This is a HAVANESE, people!" Here's a photo from just before she sat pretty (always challenging to push the button on the camera at just the right moment) as well as two photos from two weeks ago when she sat pretty at our house.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Here's a photo of her haul from Woofstock. The food/treats were all free. We could have taken a lot more free food had we wanted to. We got the chicken squeaker toy by paying a dollar to spin a wheel. We paid eight dollars for the turquoise wool ball. We hadn't realized it would be destroyed within only minutes of Shama having it. (Oh well!) I'm also posting photos of two t-shirts I bought at the Minnesota State Fair last week . . .

A highlight of our trip to Woofstock was Shama getting a free 10-minute massage from one of only two nationally certified canine dog massage therapists in Minneapolis. Wouldn't it be nice to be able to regularly have your dog massaged?

https://www.nbcnews.com/dateline/vi...field-sound-hound-canine-massage-881656387705


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations little Shama girl!!!! That's a pretty good haul too! 😊


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats, Shama! You're such a pretty and clever girl!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Shama, you are absolutely adorable!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Yeah Shama, what a good Havanese ambassador. Great haul too.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I know I have said Shama is pretty before, but she really is absolutely beautiful. And, celebrating an animal's beauty is not the same as being a toddler's demented pageant mom! Go girls! :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good girl, Shama! I would give you first prize any day!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Shama!!! I am sure she is a WONDERFUL breed ambassador! Who wouldn't fall in love with her?!?!

Kodi foes for chiro every 8 weeks, and the girls alternate... one goes with him each time, so they each get it about every 16 weeks.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Please send me the Children are for People...t-shirt. I am sure you have plenty of t-shirts and don't need it. I am happy to loan you my little
book by that cute Japanese girl on decluttering.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Marni said:


> Please send me the Children are for People...t-shirt. I am sure you have plenty of t-shirts and don't need it. I am happy to loan you my little
> book by that cute Japanese girl on decluttering.


Ha, ha!

I actually do have WAY more t-shirts than I need. I kind of like this one though, so I'll keep it for now.

I do need to declutter, however. What book do you mean?

This is the company who made my shirt . . .

The Dog Perk - Home


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Marni said:


> Please send me the Children are for People...t-shirt. I am sure you have plenty of t-shirts and don't need it. *I am happy to loan you my little
> book by that cute Japanese girl on decluttering*.


> Mine was the first thing in the pile of stuff I had the Salvation Army come pick up! Nothing about it "sparked joy". That t-shirt on the other hand would possibly shut my Greek relatives up...for a minute.

Congrats to the amazingly talented and beautiful Shama!


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Shama is so adorable, congrats on winning!


----------

